# MicroXwin



## freemason (Oct 11, 2012)

Here is website: http://www.microxwin.com

Anybody heard about this project?
These guys say:

"MicroXwin is binary compatible to the Xlib API. However it is neither client server nor network oriented. Graphics operations are implemented in the linux kernel via a kernel module. An open source Xlib library sends graphics commands to the kernel. There is no network overhead and no context switch from X client to X server. This makes our solution smaller and faster than traditional X Windows."

"MicroXwin has 2X times faster graphics, faster event handling, low latency and low round-trip delays."

"MicroXwin's kernel based X server uses < 1/2MB versus 29MB used by Xorg's frame buffer X server on Ubuntu 9.04 distribution."

"MicroXwin is binary compatible with standard X11 at the Xlib layer. So you can run all the standard applications and window managers."

"Most applications, window managers and toolkits work seamlessly. Source code to build user space libraries (libX11 & libXext) is available under BSD style license."

Sounds intriguing?
*"The kernel module is however proprietary."*


The last update on the site was however dated 07/25/2011.

What do you think about it?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 11, 2012)

Isn't that what Wayland is supposed to be?


----------



## freemason (Oct 12, 2012)

nope


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 12, 2012)

My 2D graphics are already snappy and when doing 3D stuff, it is rendered directly rather than through the network anyway.

Best of all, Xorg is open source so will actually work on platforms people use 

I think MicroXWin is for embedded platforms, where people are happy to put up with proprietary crap.


----------



## Crivens (Oct 13, 2012)

freemason said:
			
		

> " ... This makes our solution smaller and faster than traditional X Windows."


It also makes for a divide by zero when calculating the portability.



> *"The kernel module is however proprietary."*



Thanks, but no thanks.

The idea in itself is not bad, but given how it is describes and maybe implemented - no.


----------



## alie (Jun 25, 2013)

Interesting, is there any plan to port this to FreeBSD? Hahaha.


----------

